# Chewie, the Great Destroyer



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

_You know what the problem is with them paper towels? They just don't know how to behave..._









_Sometimes..._









_... you just have to show them who's boss!_









_An additional round maybe?_









_Yup, you don't want to mess with me... I showed 'em didn't I?_









_But you can't scold me... I've got the Cute Pause!_


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

:lol: I have a cat that goes nuts over a roll of paper towels too. So funny!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo and the kitties both do the "full body wrap" and just tear the heck out of them.  

That last picture is adorable! :luv

The one before that is juuuuuust a little scary!  8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is too cruel! You know I want every black kitten and cat I see! :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> The one before that is juuuuuust a little scary!  8O


It's funny how she looks all meanie, when she was just blinded by the sun into her face :lol: 

Jeanie, maybe if we all contribute to provide a few pictures of our black kitties every week, you won't feel to compelled to add a halloween cat to your brood :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a picture of Cinderella that I will never show anyone because she looks absolutely possessed! It scares ME to look at the picture! 8O


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I have a picture of Cinderella that I will never show anyone because she looks absolutely possessed! It scares ME to look at the picture! 8O


HA! Now you have said too much, or not enough! We WANT to see it!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It was from the disposable camera I bought when I first got Cinderella (lots of pressure on this Forum to post pictures  ). I have no idea where it is since I moved.


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

LOL I love it! Not a care in the world as she destroys the roll of paper towels


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nini, I had black cats my whole married life and some of my childhood. I'll never get over them!  My last black cat was a Siamese in black dress; that's why I got the Siamese. I missed the talking! My Nibs was such a character. 

But my Pixie looked just like this one. She was my special baby.....Oh....I've said that before about almost all of my cats, haven't I? :lol: I had Pixie 16 years though, and I loved her so much!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, no, Jeanie! Another black cat destroying paper towels! 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

MINE! ALL MINE! :luv


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:luv love it! and so innocent looking too!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Aw Jeanie, I'm sorry that you want a black kitty so badly, especially since just yesterday I found a kitten about 10 weeks old in the centre median on a very busy street. She is all black and absolutely adorable. I thank God that she wasn't injured in any way. 
By the way, what makes people toss kittens out of their car windows? It makes me so angry to see any animal abused like that.:twisted: 
Any how, when I get her looking a little better, I will take some pictures of her and post them. In the mean time, I am trying to get her to be a little more trusting of us.

Nini, your cat is beautiful, even if it is a paper towel killer. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Funny kitty :lol:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Ahhhh yes... the paper towel destroyer.... too cute!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww, what a cheeky little rascal!  

Bet you couldn't be cross, could you? :wink: 

Carol xx


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Cat1963, are you keeping the black kitten you found on the median strip? You're right, it's unconscionable that someone would do that. Do you have pictures yet?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> It was from the disposable camera I bought when I first got Cinderella (lots of pressure on this Forum to post pictures  ). I have no idea where it is since I moved.


I hope you will find it again at some point!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She's having fun! And her name is Chewie after all! She comes by it honestly!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> She's having fun! And her name is Chewie after all! She comes by it honestly!


Oh yes! Little did we know what we were doing by naming her Chewie! :lol: 

All the cardboard boxes at home have trims of tiny teeth marks... books suffer the same fate if you don't put them out of reach... she chews on everything, it's so funny.


----------

